# ein frame immer in mitte des browsers?



## haensel (2. Juni 2002)

wie kann ich ein frame immer in der mitte des browsers anzeigen lassen?
hatte mir überlegt, um dieses frame vier andere zu legen, die als buffer fungieren, allerdings funzt das ned wirklich

bzw. ist es möglich zwei größen, also breite und höhe, für ein frame anzugeben? ich kann irgendwie in golive nur eine größe angeben


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (2. Juni 2002)

Hoi!

Das mit den Puffern sollte gehen... es sollte auch die einzige Möglichkeit sein, wenn du wirklich Frames benutzen willst.

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## haensel (2. Juni 2002)

aber wenn ich das mit den puffern löse, verändet sich auch die größe des mainframes, wordurch es in diesem zu verschiebungen kommt, da dieser auch wieder aus frames bestehen soll. grund für diese verschiebung ist, dass ich nur eine größe, nämlich die höhe, angeben kann. ich müßte eben noch eine px-breite angeben können - aber wie?

welchen weg gibts denn noch, es muß nicht unbedingt frames sein.
hatte mir auch überlegt, den oben beschriebenen weg über ne tabelle zu lösen. also tb mit 3x3, in die mitte ein inlineframe und die restl. zellen als puffer. aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert, glaube es hat sich dann auf der horizontalen ebene nicht mehr richtig ausgerichtet - bin aber ned mehr ganz sicher

danke erstmal


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (2. Juni 2002)

Hoi!

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was du willst. Willst du, dass man Scrollen kann, dass sich die Seite ausdehnt?

Normalerweise sollte das mit Tabellen und / oder Frames gehen. keine Ahnung was du falsch machst / was du haben willst.

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## haensel (2. Juni 2002)

konkret will ich eine oberfläche (770x550px) machen, die sich bei jeder auflösung (800x600, 1024x768, 1152x864, usw.) in der mitte befindet, sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal.

scrollen will ich nicht.


----------



## Zorck (2. Juni 2002)

Ich versteh aber auch nicht ganz dein Problem.
Wenn du oben und unter, sowie rechts und links die sogenannten PufferFrame bzw. -Zellen einfügts müsste das doch gehen.
Wenn du den Pufferframes dann halt eine Prozentuale Breite angibst, positioniert sich doch der Frame in der Mitte immer an der gleichen Stelle (natürlich prozentual)
Wenn du für dein MainFrame jedoch eine absolute Breite angeben willst, musst du dass tun und den Pufferframes den Rest zuweisen.
(mit dem *)
So müsste es doch gehen, oder täusch ich mich??


----------



## xennon (12. Juni 2002)

hi!
wenn du ned scrollen willst ist eh doch eh ganz einfach.
nimm ne leere seite, setze eine tabelle mit höhe + breite = 100% und ausrichtung (align) vertikale mitte und horizontale mitte.

dann nimm ne weitere tabelle rein , die 770x550px hat...


```
<table width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td align="center" valign="middle">
<table width="770" height="550">
<tr>
          <td>hier ist dein mittlerer "frame"</td>
</tr>
      </table></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

hoffe das hilft dir weiter,
cya


----------



## Klon (12. Juni 2002)

warum ansonsten nicht ne iframe nutzen?


```
<table width=100% height=100%>
<tr align=center
<td align=middle>

hier deine IFrame

</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Works


----------

